# Deputy Sheriff Chad Mechels



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Chad Mechels 
*Turner County Sheriff's Department
South Dakota*
End of Watch: Sunday, March 15, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 33
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, March 15, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* In Custody
Deputy Chad Mechels was shot and killed while performing a well-being visit.

Deputy Mechels responded to a farmhouse west of Marion, South Dakota, to check on the well-being of an individual. After arriving, he was shot. He was taken to Avera McKennan Hospital in Sioux Falls where he died from his injuries.

The suspect, a 19-year-old male, called 911 to report he hand shot Deputy Mechels and then fled the scene. Hewas taken into custody later in the day when he turned himself in at the Minnehaha County Law Enforcement Center. He was charged with first degree murder.

Deputy Mechels had served with the Turner County Sheriff's Department for five months. He had previously served with the Lake County Sheriff's Department and Kingsbury County Sheriff's Department, for a total of five years of law enforcement experience.

Deputy Mechels is survived by his wife, 7-year-old daughter and 3-year-old son.
Agency Contact Information
Turner County Sheriff's Department
400 South Main
Parker, SD 57053

Phone: (605) 297-3225

_*Please contact the Turner County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Deputy Mechels


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Rip


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------

